

Front-End London: Accessibility, native JavaScript and front-end technologies - Ettolrahc
http://blog.eventhandler.co.uk/front-end-london-august-2013/

======
mwagstaff
FYI - my work proxies are blocking this, as the blog.eventhandler.co.uk site
is currently categorised as "Malicious Outbound Data/Botnets"
([http://sitereview.bluecoat.com/sitereview.jsp](http://sitereview.bluecoat.com/sitereview.jsp)).

~~~
Ettolrahc
Thanks very much for the heads up! I'll get that sorted on Monday.

